# How do you undo UEFI?



## 5HourButt (Jan 5, 2011)

I installed Win 8 and when I boot the system (Toshiba Satellite P105 Laptop) I can't access any BIOS settings. I wiped the hard drive and did get the hit F2 and then the Esc key to get to the settings but after installing Ubuntu 11.10 the BIOS is still screwed up. Does anyone know what I can do to get ti back to normal?

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What does "screwed up" mean?

You should always be able to access BIOS regardless of what is on the drive. 

What does your title have to do with the problem?


----------



## 5HourButt (Jan 5, 2011)

Screwed up means the darn thing locks up when you press a Fn key during boot to access BIOS settings or boot settings. That was something I believe happened because of Windows 8 having UEFI. It apparently modifies the BIOS and now I regret thinking it would be fun to play with. 

My title is just a humorous twist on the fact that I am a motorcycle rider.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

UEFI is a different pre-boot environment as opposed to a standard BIOS. Windows 8 does not modify the pre-boot environment.


----------

